# Strange problem w/Laptimer 2000. Has anyone experienced this?



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a working Laptimer 2000 setup with LED/Lightbridge, an old 486 computer, Windows ME connected through the parallel port on a Tomy track.
It keeps laps perfectly and accurately and has been for about two years.

So what is my problem? The lap TIMES are delayed one full lap. When any car completes the first lap, the lap is correctly counted, however, there is no time registered. At the second lap, the lap is correctly counted but the time for the first lap shows on the screen. This goes on and on, accurate lap counts and delayed lap times by one lap. I have experimented with debounce and other settings to no avail. I have replace the entire LED unit with no change including a different OS and computer. I have updated Laptimer as Greg Braun has made updates available. It’s not a big issue as lap counts are accurate, but it sure seems kinda strange. Thought it was time to get some other opinions. I hesitate to contact Greg directly on this.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Are you starting the cars behind the sensors or in front of the sensors?


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

noddaz said:


> Are you starting the cars behind the sensors or in front of the sensors?


Either way, it works the same. 

Whenever the car passes the sensors, it records the lap. If it is the first lap recorded, there is no lap time given. The next time it passes the sensor, it records lap two and the first lap time. This continues.


----------



## 13013comstock (Nov 25, 2006)

Mike,

I did experience this problem with LT2000... I just can't remember what I did to correct it; it's been a couple years. I'm sure it was a software setting. I'll take a look at my settings to see if something comes back to me. I wouldn't hesitate to contact Greg, though; I'm sure he'll have a suggestion.


----------



## 13013comstock (Nov 25, 2006)

Mike,

I checked my LT2000 settings:

Timer Resolution: 10 ms
Debounce Delay: 1000 ms
Invert Lap Switching Logic: checked

I'm pretty sure that it's this last setting that is relevant to your problem.

I'm running LT2000 on an Intel Celeron (495 MHz) box with 256 MB RAM under Windows XP Pro. The IR detector/cable setup was purchased from Greg and the light bridge is my own. I originally used my own IR detector/cable, but feel that Greg's is a much cleaner and reliable setup; I would recommend it. After I improved my light bridge - with 4 IR LEDs per lane - I've never missed any laps. (IMO, most people have reliability problems because the IR sensors don't have a good enough IR light source, not because of the software, PC, or sensors themselves).

Hope this helps.


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

13013comstock said:


> Mike,
> 
> I checked my LT2000 settings:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. I will review my settings. I do use Greg's IR LED set-up. Works great on counting the laps.


----------



## sed6 (Feb 21, 2007)

It's the invert logic option, check the box and it'll fix it. I just overcame the same problem.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's definitely the Windows ME.


----------

